# Be the change you wish to see in the world



## bellmoon14

Please translate these phrases into Hebrew 
1. Be the change you wish to see in the world
 << removed by the moderator >>


----------



## ystab

Since verbs in Hebrew are conjugated according to gender and plurality, there are some forms. I'll write the singular masculine.

1. היה השינוי שאתה רוצה לראות בעולם. 
<< removed by the moderator >>


----------



## bellmoon14

Thank you so much for the help. I want to get this phrase as a tattoo. Would the singular masculine form be okay to have as a tattoo?


----------



## bellmoon14

Im sorry but can you translatr it in female form please?


----------



## arielipi

היי השינוי שאת רוצה לראות בעולם
heyi hashinuy she'at rotza lir'ot ba'olam
again, heyi or heyee.


----------



## ystab

I'd be very careful with tattooing my body in a language I don't speak.

Anyway, and this applies to all three posts, keep in mind that Hebrew is written from right to left, but computers don't always follow this, so if you print it, make sure that the verse is written properly.
For example, in this verse the first letter is ה and from right to left it goes all the way to the letter ם.


----------



## origumi

ystab said:


> I'd be very careful with tattooing my body in a language I don't speak.


I'd be very careful with tattooing my body.

Especially with phrases that sound sooo cool when you're 15 but turn to be rather meaningless at around 18. Twain said once: "When I was a boy of 14, my father was so ignorant I could hardly stand to have the old man around. But when I got to be 21, I was astonished at how much the old man had learned in seven years."


----------



## Drink

As I said in the other thread:

The gender does not refer to whoever has the tattoo, but to whoever you are "speaking" to. The "default" gender is the masculine singular, but if you specifically want to target women, then use the feminine. You can also use the plural, which would sound more gender-neutral, or if you specifically want to target the women of the world as a whole, then you can use the feminine plural.


----------



## origumi

Drink said:


> if you specifically want to target the women of the world as a whole, then you can use the feminine plural.


Looks like the thread opener targets herself, so feminine will do.


----------



## refiZ

Also, make sure to note that in the word "היי", that those characters are not quotation marks. I know this may seem silly but I have seen many tattoos where the artists make this mistake. 

Perhaps experiment with a few fonts too?


----------



## Drink

In light of refiZ's comment, here is the sentence in a more traditional font:

היי השינוי שאת רוצה לראות בעולם


----------

